# einzelne Pixel setzen/auslesen



## Me0eegah (19. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Moeglichkeit eine Bitmap zu erzeugen und einzelne Pixel auslesen/setzen.
Wie macht man so etwas (Welche Klassen ... evtl. Beispiel Code)?

Die Einzige Moeglichkeit die ich bisher gefunden habe ist

```
abstract  void  fillRect(int x, int y, int width, int height)
```
aus java.awt.Graphics, dass kann es aber wohl nicht sein oder?

Bin fuer jeden Tipp Dankbar 

brgd me


----------



## Jango (19. Jan 2008)

Um einzelne Punkte zu zeichnen, ist das die übliche Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jan 2008)

Zum Setzen ist diese Methode nicht unbedingt "üblich", aber ... zumindest "möglich" (wenn auch extremst ineffizient). Wesentlich effizienter, einfacher und praktischer (und auch zum _Auslesen_ der Pixel geeignet) ist es, ein BufferedImage zu verwenden. Einfach ein BufferedImage mit der gewünschten Größe erstellen, und das in der paintComponent-Methode mit g.drawImage(image,0,0,this) zeichnen. Im BufferedImage kann man mit image.setRGB(x,y,rgb) und image.getRGB(x,y) einzelen Pixel setzen und auslesen.


----------

